# Limping Cockerel



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

My 5 month old cockerel has developed a limp. There is no apparent swelling, blood or deformity (he will not let you touch him, so I could only look at it). He is eating, drinking and pooping like normal. He also is very active and can "hop" quicker then I can walk. He can slightly bear weight on it. Don't really have any chicken friendly vets in the area (only advice is to "eat him"):hair:


----------



## LaMee (Jul 21, 2012)

Can I see a photo first

Bunnies and goats and chickens rock my world


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would get him cornered..check that leg...we had a limper and once we caught her found she had a lump on the bottom of her foot with a scab..we pulled the scab off and it was filled with a hard plug of sorts..got it all cleaned out, flushed with pen G, it was hard for her to walk that day but by the next day she was a happy girl with no limp..: ) could be what our had, a sticker or an injury...gettting a good look is a must


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes, what happybleats said...it's called "bumblefoot" and requires you to take the scab off, clean out the core, clean it out with peroxide (is what I use). Then I put neosporin in it, wrap it with gauze and vetwrap...change every 2 days until healed.

If that is what it is...

I have also had chickens with sprains that only time will heal...sometimes they can be chasing a girl  and slip in the mud and pull a muscle too....

Check for a scab on the bottom of the foot.....if he is hopping away and there is no scab, i would give it more time...


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

LaMee said:


> Can I see a photo first
> 
> Bunnies and goats and chickens rock my world


It was hard to get him to stay still. I want to pick him up and look at the leg, but I'm worried he might hurt himself or me (he flails and pecks when you attempt to pick him up). He is bearing weight in the first picture.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

when grabbing him pick him up with his wings tucked down...hold him slightly tilted on his back. and check the foot..I find once they are in my arms they relax..even my mean black ones. who will peck a hole in my hand if I try to get an egg out from under them lol..you both will be fine..: )


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

happybleats said:


> when grabbing him pick him up with his wings tucked down...hold him slightly tilted on his back. and check the foot..I find once they are in my arms they relax..even my mean black ones. who will peck a hole in my hand if I try to get an egg out from under them lol..you both will be fine..: )


Thank you for the advice, it worked!

Nothing different about the leg. No cuts, burrs/thorns, etc. I'm wondering if it is a muscle issue (strain, sprain, tear).


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good job!!! well sounds like all is well..just needs some time..if he still limps tomorrow.try a water bath..just let cool water from the hose run across his leg..helps reduce swelling and pain..but I bet he will be just fine in a day or two


----------

